# breeding our female Gsd



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi,Our female Gsd is in heat for the last 5 days.I have some questions, on which I would like your opinions and advice.
1. On which day should she be bred?
2. Does breeding on a certain day affects the number of male puppies vs female puppies?
3. The male dog has a very long and bushy tail,so he curls it sometimes (otherwise,he is a beauty even when he curls it). On the other hand our female has a short tail and she curls it too.(she is very active and playful so from the beginning she has a gay tail.)
Will the puppiess have a NORMAL tail?
otherwise both are pure Gsd and are healthy and stable.
4. ''Male puppies are exactly like their father and vice versa with females''.Is this statement true?or to some extent?
Thanks for reading,


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

or maybe not at all .

have a look at best reference book for conformation Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs 

get your dogs out their and work them -- see what they are like for training and temperament 

get the dogs x rayed , research their backgrounds to know the pedigree depth for orthopedic soundness.

somewhere along the dogs heat cycle she will be ready to breed , but you aren't anywhere close to it yourself.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if you have to ask all these questions , you probably shouldn't be breeding, "tails" are the last thing one worries about when breeding.
Carmen gave good advice


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

If you are asking these questions you do not have the knowledge to contribute to the breed. Do the world a favor and spay your female and enjoy training her. You are only contributing to the overpopulation of puppies/dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wolfblood, with all the thousands of purebred GSD's in kill shelters (many that don't make it out) plus the nightmare of genetic health and temperament issues in the GSD....the breeders that are supported on this site are those that can pretty much 100% assure that not only any pups they breed won't end up there with limited registries and puppy warranties, but also have hip/elbow and other health exams and paperwork available. Even more actually to be what is considered a 'responsible' breeder -----> click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

If your years of knowledge, backgrounds and experience fits into that grouping, then CONGRATS on realizing the health of the breed and BETTERMENT is one of your main breeding goals. Plus the fact you will always take any and all dogs you bred back into your home realizing you are responsible to assure you don't add to the over population problem and will take care of your dogs forever!

I know I'll never breed! Too hard and too much responsibility for too long!

http://ic.upei.ca/cidd/breed/german-shepherd

http://www.angesgardiens.ca/ANG/Health.htm


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

The others gave you the BEST advice!

Would you be prepared for ALL of the below points???

German shepherd Breeders, German shepherd Breeder

THE DECISION TO BREED OR NOT TO BREED *

THE FACTS:* It is extremely important to learn the facts and possible consequences in advance if you are contemplating breeding your dog. In today’s overcrowded world, we-the wardens of our domestic pets – must make responsible decisions for them and for ourselves. Please review the following points carefully. 
*QUALITY:* SV registration is Not an indication of quality. Most dogs, even purebred, should not be bred. Many dogs, though wonderful pets, have defects of structure, personality or health that should not be perpetuated. Breeding animals should be proven free of these defects BEFORE starting on a reproductive career. German Shepherd Breeding should only be done with the goal of IMPROVEMENT – an honest attempt to create puppies better than the sound, wonderful parents they come from. ignorance is NO excuse! Once you have created a life, you can’t take it back - even if it’s blind, crippled or a canine psychopath! 
*COST:* German Shepherd Dog breeding is NOT a money making proposition, if done correctly. Health care and shots, diagnosis of problems and advance genetic testing to determine quality and breedability, extra food, proper facilities, stud fees, advertising, etc. are all costly and must be paid BEFORE you sell any pups. An unexpected Caesarean or emergency intensive care for a sick pup, or even a litter of sick pups as often happens with parvo, will make break – even litter become a BIG liability. *
SALES:* First-time german shepherd breeders have no reputation and no referrals to help them find buyers. Previous promises of “I want a dog just like yours” evaporate. Consider the time and expense of caring for pups that may not sell until 4 month, 8 months, or longer…what WOULD you do? Send them to the pound? Dump them in the country? Sell them cheap to a dog broker who may resell them to research labs or other unsavory buyers? Veteran german shepherd breeders with a good reputation often don’t even think about breeding unless they have people waiting for the puppies, with cash deposits in advance for an average-sized litter. 
*JOY OF BIRTH:* If you’re doing it for the children’s education, remember the whelpling may be at 3 AM, or at the vet’s on the surgery table. Even if the kids are present, they may get the chance to see the birth of a monster or a mummy, or watch the dog they love scream and bite you as you attempt to deliver a pup that is half out and too large some bitches are not natural mothers, and either ignore or savage their whelps. Bitches can have severe delivery problems, or even die in whelp. German Shepherd Pups can be born dead, or with gross deformities that require euthanasia. Of course there can be joy, but if you can’t deal with the possibility of tragedy, don’t breed. *
TIME:* Veteran German Shepherd breeders of quality dogs state they spend well over two hours a day, every day, for months, to raise an average litter. The bitch CANNOT be left alone while whelping, and only for short periods for the first few day after. Be prepared for days off work and sleepless nights. Even after delivery, mom needs care and feeding, pups need daily checking, weighing, socialization, and later grooming and training, and the whelping box needs lots and lots of cleaning. More hours are spent with paperwork, pedigrees and interviewing buyers. If you have any abnormal conditions such as sick puppies or a bitch who can’t or won’t care for her babies, count on double the time. If you can’t provide the time, you will either have dead pups or poor ones that are bad tempered, antisocial, antisocial, dirty and/or sickly – hardly a buyer’s delight. *HUMANE RESPONSIBILLITIES:* It’s midnight…do you know where your german shepherd puppies are? There are more than FIVE MILLION unwanted dogs put to death in pounds in this country EACH year, with million more dying homeless and unwanted of starvation, disease, from automobiles, abuse, etc. A quarter or more of the victims of this unspeakably tragic situation are purebred dogs “with papers. “ The German Shepherd breeder who creates a life is responsible for the life. Will you carefully screen potential buyers? OR will you say “yes” and not think about that little german shepherd puppy you held and loved now having a litter every time she comes in heat, which fills the pounds with MORE statistics – YOUR grandpups? *Would you be prepared to take back a grown puppy if the owners could no longer care for it*? Or can you live with the thought that the baby YOU caused to be brought into this world will be destroyed at the pound? *
CONCLUSIONS: Because of these facts, German Shepherd dog breeding is best left to the PROFESSIONAL BREEDER!*


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

I am no breeder neither do I ever want too.There are just two dogs in a home and the female is having an estrus cycle,I was just thinking how the puppies will be if they mate eachother.I did use the word our so I am not exactly the owner.I thought it would be nice to know if someone in the forums was a breeder and could clearify some points and give some information.Thanks for your responses.Surely they will be helpful for people who are interested in being a breeder.Hey,I don't have any intention of messing up with the breed(already many are destroying it).There are only 3 or 4 Gsds in total in our village so I guess it would not cause any overpopulation,Today's Gsd breeders really need the information you stated above because they don't know what they're doing and are just making money and beautiful froggy dogs.Don't think of me as someone who will do something bad to any dog.


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

wolfblood said:


> Hi,Our female Gsd is in heat for the last 5 days.I have some questions, on which I would like your opinions and advice.
> 1. On which day should she be bred?
> 2. Does breeding on a certain day affects the number of male puppies vs female puppies?
> 3. The male dog has a very long and bushy tail,so he curls it sometimes (otherwise,he is a beauty even when he curls it). On the other hand our female has a short tail and she curls it too.(she is very active and playful so from the beginning she has a gay tail.)
> ...


 Points 2 and 4 were just about a couple of myths, it is always good to know if a certain myth holds some reality or is just a false belief.
3rd point was more about curiosity and was theoretical and hypothetical question.
It would be answered perfectly by both dam's and sire's genetical information and the resulting offspring's genetics.
About point 1, I have read that 11th day is usually when a female dog should be bred.Wanted to know if it was true.
THANKS FOR YOUR PRECIOUS TIME.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

You don't know what you're doing and should not be breeding dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Please do everything you can to keep them separated and do not breed them. Don't want to sound rude, but you have no idea what you are in for, and there is no indication in your message your dogs have the characteristics to better the breed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What country are you posting from?


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

Read again,where did I say that I am going to breed them.The owner just asked me about the breeding process,I posted it here just to collect some information.
Even if he breeds them,it is his decision.
It does not have to do anything with the breed.They belong to no Gsd line.Just old type of good dogs.
I was very disappointed and heartbroken to to hear your comments. Before commenting on any poster,read it first and respect the other man's privacies.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rereading your original post, there is nothing that indicates that you're speaking hypothetically. 

You open with "our female gsd is in heat for the last 5 days" and then ask about puppy genetics and gender. Don't act shocked that folks thought you were going to breed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Welcome to the board. 

You recognize that the dogs you have have a fault. The gay tail is a fault. One does not necessarily not breed a dog because it has a fault. They may look at the overall dog, and make their decision. If there is a fault and they still want to breed the dog, they try to find a bitch that does not carry the same fault, and is from lines where that fault is not prevalent. In that way, we can hopefully get a litter with fewer affected dogs, and fewer carriers, depending on how the genes work for whatever fault we are talking about.

So, while tails may be the last thing one might worry about, one certainly would not want to breed a gay tail to a gay tail. 

When to breed a bitch depends on the bitch. At some point in the estrus, the will go into standing heat. Standing heat is generally where she will stand for the male. Well, she does more than stand, she will back up into him, ride him, flag her tail and so forth. And when he gets up on her, she will generally allow it without being snippy or running away from him.

If the bitch is flagging and the dog is willing, you are generally going to have puppies if you let them have access to each other. 

The number of males vs. females in a litter is inversely proportional to the demand for either sex 17 weeks after conception.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if I were posting a question in regards to someone else's dog, I would not refer to the dog as "our". also, if the female is in fact yours.... then the breeding is your decision, not the other owners.

if you're saying that you just copy and pasted his questions to you... then simply copy and paste the responses and send them to him. why be offended?!


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

> I was very disappointed and heartbroken to to hear your comments. Before commenting on any poster,read it first and respect the other man's privacies


Lolwut? You're the one posting about him in the first place.


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

selzer said:


> Welcome to the board.
> 
> You recognize that the dogs you have have a fault. The gay tail is a fault. One does not necessarily not breed a dog because it has a fault. They may look at the overall dog, and make their decision. If there is a fault and they still want to breed the dog, they try to find a bitch that does not carry the same fault, and is from lines where that fault is not prevalent. In that way, we can hopefully get a litter with fewer affected dogs, and fewer carriers, depending on how the genes work for whatever fault we are talking about.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment.Where I live dogs are not bred for looks,just for using as watch dog or be with the cattle.Gsd here are of very old type.They do not have any single issues that is present in modern dogs.plus they are not mine,I said our because we are very social and dogs are fed and taken care of by everyone, we are just some happy friendly people.since there 
I am not English. can you please explain the last last couple of lines in a little more simple english?


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

I would really send it to him,if he knew how to read english or he was educated ...........I said I was disappointed that people just kept criticizing me instead of really answering....in my case I told the guy not to breed at the first instant he mentioned it.it is winter and the female is 15 or 16 months old.to me females must be at least 20 months old before thinking about breeding them....I used 'our'. because no other word came to me while posting it.I dont know much english.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Please be aware that wolfblood is probably not living in America or Europe, or at least like he has mentioned, English is not his best language. Usually when people post, there are clues to pick up on before criticizing. He mentioned living in a "village." Not too many people in the US or UK live in villages, or at least we don't call them villages. Ha! Go easy...go easy.

Wolfblood, there are language translators online. They aren't always 100% accurate, but they should be very close. Even google has one that I've used to translate an email from English to Russian. If you told me what language you speak in your village, I could translate some of the advice into your language for you to see if it works. Let me know!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wolfblood said:


> Thanks for your comment.Where I live dogs are not bred for looks,just for using as watch dog or be with the cattle.Gsd here are of very old type.They do not have any single issues that is present in modern dogs.plus they are not mine,I said our because we are very social and dogs are fed and taken care of by everyone, we are just some happy friendly people.since there
> I am not English. can you please explain the last last couple of lines in a little more simple english?
> 
> If the bitch is flagging and the dog is willing, you are generally going to have puppies if you let them have access to each other.
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

counter said:


> Please be aware that wolfblood is probably not living in America or Europe, or at least like he has mentioned, English is not his best language. Usually when people post, there are clues to pick up on before criticizing. He mentioned living in a "village." Not too many people in the US or UK live in villages, or at least we don't call them villages. Ha! Go easy...go easy.
> 
> Wolfblood, there are language translators online. They aren't always 100% accurate, but they should be very close. Even google has one that I've used to translate an email from English to Russian. If you told me what language you speak in your village, I could translate some of the advice into your language for you to see if it works. Let me know!


Uhm, I lived in the village of Jefferson until I moved out to the township of Denmark. My parents still live in the village though. One of my brothers lives in the village of Jefferson as well. My oldest brother lives in a township. My middle brother lives in a city. My little sister lives in a township. And my older sister lives in a suburb. 

But lots of people actually do live in villages.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

selzer said:


> Uhm, I lived in the village of Jefferson until I moved out to the township of Denmark. My parents still live in the village though. One of my brothers lives in the village of Jefferson as well. My oldest brother lives in a township. My middle brother lives in a city. My little sister lives in a township. And my older sister lives in a suburb.
> 
> But lots of people actually do live in villages.


I've never heard of people in the US calling their towns and cities "villages" and I've lived and travelled all over this country, probably 30-40 various States. Sorry. The only "village" I've heard of actually called The Village in the US is Greenwich Village in NYC.

Funny that I was able to read his posts and understand right away that he is probably not living in an English-speaking country. Maybe I have magic powers that others don't have. I thought it was obvious, but people just started jumping all over him without understanding where he was coming from. Not everyone lives like we do in the US and Europe. We should strive to understand their situation (at least the basics like location and language barriers/differences) before jumping all over anyone. Even after he made it clear that he was asking for a friend, people still talked to him like he was the one planning to breed his own dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

counter said:


> I've never heard of people in the US calling their towns and cities "villages" and I've lived and travelled all over this country, probably 30-40 various States. Sorry. The only "village" I've heard of actually called The Village in the US is Greenwich Village in NYC.
> 
> Funny that I was able to read his posts and understand right away that he is probably not living in an English-speaking country. Maybe I have magic powers that others don't have. I thought it was obvious, but people just started jumping all over him without understanding where he was coming from. Not everyone lives like we do in the US and Europe. We should strive to understand their situation (at least the basics like location and language barriers/differences) before jumping all over anyone. Even after he made it clear that he was asking for a friend, people still talked to him like he was the one planning to breed his own dogs.


Could be. Could be coming from anywhere. I answered his questions. But, he could be someone from around here who just doesn't put much stock in grammar. And it could be a banned member coming back and writing like that so he won't be found out by his writing style. But most likely, you are right and he is from another country. 

I think it depends on how many are in the population when it comes to whether they deem a location a town, a city, or a village. Villages I believe are smaller than towns. Towns smaller than cities. Suburbs are kind of adjacent to cities. 

This is the village I call home, though I live a few miles out of town:
Village of Jefferson, Ohio
There are about 3,000 people.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

selzer said:


> Could be. Could be coming from anywhere. I answered his questions. But, he could be someone from around here who just doesn't put much stock in grammar. And it could be a banned member coming back and writing like that so he won't be found out by his writing style. But most likely, you are right and he is from another country.
> 
> I think it depends on how many are in the population when it comes to whether they deem a location a town, a city, or a village. Villages I believe are smaller than towns. Towns smaller than cities. Suburbs are kind of adjacent to cities.
> 
> ...


I went back through all of his posts to see if he ever stated his location. He stated it once, but he asked the Mods to delete his location. It seems he is fearing for his life based on where he lives. Insanity. If he is doing like you say, then he is one dedicated ninja, because he's posted a lot and all the messages seem to have a similar theme. I would think he is legit and just really looking for our help.

And yes, you're right, I am very aware that there are villages all over the US, but I've never heard anyone refer to them as a village. That's what I meant. I've worked with literally thousands of people in the military from all over the US and I always make it a point to ask them where they are from and what their hobbies are. When they answer, not once has anyone ever said they are from a village. That's where I was pulling my experience from. Plus, I have lived all over the US and don't remember one place called a village (by its residents), and I've lived in cities, outside of cities, and out in the country. Ha!

I found this on Wikipedia:



> A *village* is a clustered human settlement or community, larger than a hamlet but smaller than a town, with a population ranging from a few hundred to a few thousand. Though often located in rural areas, the term urban village is also applied to certain urban neighbourhoods. Villages are normally permanent, with fixed dwellings; however, transient villages can occur. Further, the dwellings of a village are fairly close to one another, not scattered broadly over the landscape, as a dispersed settlement.
> 
> In the past, villages were a usual form of community for societies that practise subsistence agriculture, and also for some non-agricultural societies. In Great Britain, a hamlet earned the right to be called a village when it built a church.[1] In many cultures, towns and cities were few, with only a small proportion of the population living in them. The Industrial Revolution attracted people in larger numbers to work in mills and factories; the concentration of people caused many villages to grow into towns and cities. This also enabled specialization of labor and crafts, and development of many trades. The trend of urbanization continues, though not always in connection with industrialization. Villages have been eclipsed in importance as units of human society and settlement.
> 
> Although many patterns of village life have existed, the typical village was small, consisting of perhaps 5 to 30 families. Homes were situated together for sociability and defence, and land surrounding the living quarters was farmed. Traditional fishing villages were based on artisan fishing and located adjacent to fishing grounds.





> *United States*
> 
> *Incorporated villages*
> 
> ...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I live in a village ! A village that is bursting at the seams with new development .
A village is not a commune . 
There is no mystery on breeding dogs . Let them have access to each other and nature will take its course , unless you take precautions and efforts to prevent this.

If the female belongs to some salt of the earth person who works the land and manages cattle , and uses the dogs to do so , he should have animal husbandry knowledge , and not care about bushy tails or long tails , and know about reproduction of dogs , which they are willing to do without human help.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

carmspack said:


> I live in a village ! A village that is bursting at the seams with new development .
> A village is not a commune .
> There is no mystery on breeding dogs . Let them have access to each other and nature will take its course , unless you take precautions and efforts to prevent this.
> 
> If the female belongs to some salt of the earth person who works the land and manages cattle , and uses the dogs to do so , he should have animal husbandry knowledge , and not care about bushy tails or long tails , and know about reproduction of dogs , which they are willing to do without human help.


LOL!!! A village is not a commune. 

Yeah, when people ask, "where are you from?" we say, "Jefferson, Ohio." We do not necessarily say "The Village of Jefferson, Ohio, in Ashtabula, County." Just like if we were to answer, "Cleveland, Ohio." We do not say, The city of Cleveland, Ohio." But when we talk about where we grew up, we might say, I was born in the city and stayed there until I was... and then we moved to this small village with only 2,000 people, they roll the sidewalks up at dusk. 

Ah well. But yeah, we aren't a commune. In my village, they have a police department and a volunteer fire department, and even a courthouse and something like seven churches and three taverns. In my township, we have three public buildings: a tiny town hall where the wheel chair ramp is three times as long as the building is wide, a pentecostal church, and a run down grocery/general store where they have a single can of antifreeze on the shelf above the two loaves of bread. I think there is a black church around the corner from where I live, but I really have never seen it open. My neighbors have been there though, so, I guess it is four public buildings. 

Am I off topic again?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

counter said:


> I went back through all of his posts to see if he ever stated his location. He stated it once, but he asked the Mods to delete his location. It seems he is fearing for his life based on where he lives. Insanity. If he is doing like you say, then he is one dedicated ninja, because he's posted a lot and all the messages seem to have a similar theme. I would think he is legit and just really looking for our help.
> 
> And yes, you're right, I am very aware that there are villages all over the US, but I've never heard anyone refer to them as a village. That's what I meant. I've worked with literally thousands of people in the military from all over the US and I always make it a point to ask them where they are from and what their hobbies are. When they answer, not once has anyone ever said they are from a village. That's where I was pulling my experience from. Plus, I have lived all over the US and don't remember one place called a village (by its residents), and I've lived in cities, outside of cities, and out in the country.


It would appear from previous posts that we are speaking with a teenage person in ********


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Sabis mom said:


> It would appear from previous posts that we are speaking with a teenage person in...


 I PMd you.


----------

